# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Φορτηγά Οχηματαγωγά (Ro/Ro - Car carriers) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Hildasay [Shield, RR Shield - Leili, Port Everglades Express, Leili]

## .voyager

Ένα από τα πρώην πλοία της Attica που δεν είδαμε στην Ελλάδα, σε αντίθεση με το Marin.
Εδώ φωτογραφημένο στην Ιρλανδία, ταξιδεύοντας για λογαριαμό της Norfolk (την οποία η Maersk εδώ και κάτι μήνες έχει θέση προς πώληση με πιθανότερους αγοραστές την P&O και DFDS).

IMG_4681.JPG

----------

